# First vet visit



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac had his first vet visit yesterday and he was great. Even fell asleep before his jab he was so calm. He set the scale at 14.5 pounds as an 8 week puppy. The vet said that he is healthy and not over weight but I am just wondering if anyone knows if he is a big boy for his age or average? I am not worried about his weight just wondering where on the scale he is fitting in. By the way I have had a read of my past posts and realize how over the last week I have been so tired as my spelling and missing words are all over the place.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

It's hard to know if their on track really....they go through so many stags - all legs and skinny skinny, then they fill out a bit...then they grow and look all gangley again. They all grow at different rates as well. Only thing I've read/been told is at 6 months, they are "generally" approx 70-75% of what they're adult body weight will be (14-18 months).

Below is a growth chart I've kept for Mac (because I'm a dork) that I've posted before..might help a little.

Age Date Measured Weight
7 weeks 28-Jan 9.6 lbs
11 weeks 23-Feb 15.2 lbs
13.5 weeks 14-Mar 22.5 lbs
17 weeks 6-Apr 29.5 lbs
19.5 weeks 23-Apr 34.9 lbs
24 weeks 24-May 39.5 lbs
25 weeks 30-May 42.9 lbs
26 weeks 7-Jun 45.1 lbs


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a feeling my guy is going to be on the small side. I know that both his parents were around 50 lbs. But at 16 weeks he is only 19 lbs.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I've got a tiny girl - she was the runt of the litter. At 8 weeks she was only 9 lbs. Now at 6 months she is only 33 lbs. Her mother is 42 lbs so I think she will be somewhere around there. I like that she is small - makes a lighter lap dog


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Parts of their bodies definitely grow at different rates. Up until a week ago Jasper was all legs--he looked so awkward (read: adorable), but he just starting filling out instead of growing up for the time being.

Jasper was about 10lbs when he came home. Right now he's 24 weeks at somewhere around 35lbs (my bathroom scale is old and is occasionally off by a window of 3-4 lbs in either direction). He's going to be small, I gather--I think both his parents were on the lower end of their respective weight ranges. You might have a big boy, or his growth might slow down a little and you'll have an average/small V. But he'll be handsome no matter what!


----------



## Caitlin (May 30, 2011)

Denard is 24lbs at 12 weeks. He was 18lbs at 9 weeks..if that is any help! I think he is going to be on the big side.


----------

